# Head toss, what does it mean?



## mbender

As you said it is communication. I think from watching mine it can mean a few different things. Mine will do it in anticipation of feeding, or getting out of the paddock. Maybe excitement? Another will do it to the other horses to make them move or maybe "I'm dominant"? I think it just depends on the situation. I wondered the same thing for awhile but these are the only things I can come up with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls

What breed is she? No offense to anyone - but Arabs tend to have more of an attitude and love to do the head flick rather frequently.

That being said - my three year old foundation QH filly has the MOST attitude with her head of any horse I have ever seen. Loose, on the line, under saddle, etc - always expressing her self. Has from day one!


----------



## WalnutPixie

mls, believe it or not she's a paint with mostly halter bred quarter horses in her pedigree, haha. But she looks like an arab. She also has a lot of attitude, and like you said I do think that is part of the reason why she does this so much. 

I also agree that it does seem to have a lot to do with excitement, mbender. I have seen her do it when she is not excited too, so I'm confused about that part. It is interesting that you mentioned that your horses shake their heads before being fed. I am never around when my horse is fed so I didn't know about that.


----------



## Hunter65

She is very cute


----------



## WalnutPixie

Thank you


----------



## leonalee

When my mare does it while out and about in the pasture it is either a: she is excited and fired-up, or b: she is warning someone to get out of her "bubble", haha!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Our younger mares toss their heads at each other when they want to play...like "let's go run around" or "chase after me".


----------



## NorthernMama

My standardbred does this primarily to indicate she's mildly ****ed off or frustrated about something. Could be that she touched the electric fence by accident, could be that the other horse is going out and she's not, could be that I chatised her for something from a distance, could be that I went outside and didn't visit her. Once she wiped out running around a corner in the field and flipped her head about that. Always seems to be an outlet of negativity for her but not truly angry.


----------



## Azale1

My mare does this all the time and mostly when she is turned out or during feeding time. Both very exciting times. I think it is just a playful gesture.


----------



## WalnutPixie

Your stories are all very helpful everyone! Thanks 

Hmmm. . . it's starting to sound like it is an exclamation or something. They certainly do use it for a lot of things! Sometimes I wish I could just use google translate like I do for Spanish!


----------



## CanyonCowboy

In mares and fillies/colts I've watched, the alpha uses a head flick as the first indication of "move out of there." I've watched my current mare move both our filly and our gelding with just a head nod. More like pointing where she wants them to move.


----------



## tinyliny

Mildly ****ed off, irritated and grumpy. That's the emotion I ascribe to that gesture.


----------

